# success story (330 to 629 + root + band unlock)



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

So, someone gave me a D2G to band unlock and upgrade to 629. It was still on Froyo 330.

I did it in the easiest possible way, for me that is.

Since I use Linux, I used the linux long method indicated here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29930-new-root-method-for-stock-234-621622-found-droid2-r2d2/ and used the correct D2G files.

Why bother downloading an ezsbf cd if i already had all the needed files and use linux?

First i tried using Superoneclick, but found it doesnt like Froyo for some reason... I spent more time playing with Superoneclick than the rest of the steps below.

step 1: flash 629 using sbf_flash
(it keeps the 330 radio i want for band unlocking)

step 2: flash the custom preinstall.img using sbf_flash

step 3: push superuser & su

step 4: delete the special preinstall files, and clear cache.

step 5: install "voodo ota rootkeeper" and "droid 2 bootstrapper" by sideloading them on a SD card.

step 6: backed up root

step 7: installed and booted into custom recovery, and installed the band unlock

step 8: cleared cache, just for good measure.

everything went smoothly!


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

I only posted this as a reference to others.

This wasn't a typical situation, as not too many D2G's are still on Froyo...

sure i could have updated the phone normally to 629, and then did the normal baseband unlock steps... but that seemed overkill since i already had the radio i needed.

so, i figured out the quickest way to do what i needed, and shared it with you guys.


----------

